# Pics why not!!



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thought Id post some pics up! Been training for three months seriously on and off due to my bicep tendon playing up...which is now sorted!!

Stand at 6ft 3 and weigh 14st 12lbs last time I checked!

My chest is lacking as my bicep tendon stopped me during sessions alot! Abs have vanished after my holiday of beer and raki:rolleye11

No leg pics as I cant quite get the pose right!

Anyway any constructive comments are welcome!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Think you have answered your own question, get more serious drop the booz and ****e and you will progress much faster.

Looks good for a low weight at a tall height!


----------



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah now I am over my injury sagas I am serious!

The holiday was a needs be as I had a stressful year and hadnt been abroad for 5 years!!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

3 months?

come back when you have been training and eating right for 2 years then we will see some muscles.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I think if you hit the shoulders hard it would enhance your physique ten-fold, I always give some respect to ppl posting pics, well done mate.


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> 3 months?
> 
> come back when you have been training and eating right for 2 years then we will see some muscles.


Thats gotta hurt lol!!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Tiger ease up on the newbie i am pretty new myself to training but thats what this site is all about it aint just for the guys who know all and am all its for the guys who have been training for years and who have made mistakes what ever they are to give advice to others so hopefully they dont!!!!!

Also i just wanna say well dont mate for posting pics cus now when you have been training for a while and have progressed you will be able to see where and how much!

Keep up the training mate


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

sorry thats supposed to say well done not well dont


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

sorry i just dont see any point in posting pics after only 3 months of training - its not long enough to build up a decent physique imo but its only my opinion if your happy thats great.


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

before pics would be good so we can see a change


----------



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> 3 months?
> 
> come back when you have been training and eating right for 2 years then we will see some muscles.


What a absolute **** u sound! I am just showing my pics

a) because in the last three years I have had numerous back problems, torn my ankle ligaments and had my bicep tendon trouble

B) even though there is not much mass there I am proud of these results due to the above facts.

So in future take your slating comments elsewhere u retard, did I ever say in my pics I was happy with my results or believed I was huge? No! Rant over...I look forward to your reply


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

ok

well done for posting pics, many wont

in short?

i agree, 3 months is not any time to judge unless you started massively obese or a twig

1st month is CNS adaptation, so if you are asking for critique on size gains, 8 weeks is not a massive amount of time to add muscle - 0.25lbs a week of lean tissue would be about right

as for what you have, im not sure

the forearms and biceps look about the same size, but TBH just lift big weights with clean form and eat to suit

i have no time though for people who complain about not making progress yet get p1ssed, but if it was just the holiday, fairs does

so, in short, i agree with tiger but in a more diplomatic way


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Tiger81 said:


> 3 months?
> 
> come back when you have been training and eating right for 2 years then we will see some muscles.


Nobody ragged on you for being covered in acne did they?


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Time for tiger to cop the ear bashing LOL, well done on posting mate....

Your back has some nice definition already, like others have said you need alot more work but everyone has to start some where!

Hopefulyl you are training correctly for a newbie with mostly compounds movements and leaving the isolation movements for now as you will see quickest results that way....

Keep pluggin away it wont happen over night but it wil happen


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

well done, as you progress you can update the thread as you go along.

but i think iv gone off the idea of posting some pics of myself now,for a while.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I agree with Tiger and TT, but credit to you for posting your pics... keep them so you can compare them after a year or so.

I've got pics from when i was 12 stone and some when i was 17 stone after a solid amount of time in the gym


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> I agree with Tiger and TT, but credit to you for posting your pics... keep them so you can compare them after a year or so.
> 
> I've got pics from when i was 12 stone and some when i was 17 stone after a solid amount of time in the gym


pics please matewould love to see the change


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

adzk469 said:


> What a absolute **** u sound! I am just showing my pics
> 
> a) because in the last three years I have had numerous back problems, torn my ankle ligaments and had my bicep tendon trouble
> 
> ...


You asked for opinions, theres mine.

As for the insults well, god you really hurt me there 

grow up mate, you need to have a thick skin in this game if you cant take critique then you are in the wrong sport.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

megatron said:


> Nobody ragged on you for being covered in acne did they?


Not on this board, no.

I know i have acne, why should it bother me


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

oooohhh

*throws bucket of cold water on thread*

1. Props for him putting pics up.

2. I can see all points about putting em up after a few weeks training etc, but good on him for being at ease to do it.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

welsh_ryan said:


> pics please matewould love to see the change


i'll create my own thread, dont wanna hijack this one


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> You asked for opinions, theres mine.
> 
> As for the insults well, god you really hurt me there
> 
> grow up mate, you need to have a thick skin in this game if you cant take critique then you are in the wrong sport.


The guy is right.

Tiger btw did take critical comments on another board so be prepared to get a mixed bunch of response.

Christ i would be suicidal if i reacted the same to comments i have had like gay, fake, crap, **** LMFAO!

adzk469 look at it this way you are already better than 70% of ppl on these types of boards just for posting your pics. You need work of course but you already know that

Be thankful youre not on any US boards they would have made you never go on the net again.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

megatron said:


> Nobody ragged on you for being covered in acne did they?


lol


----------



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

Well this thread has been taken so out of context its so unreal!

These are pics that are a marker put down by me which in due course I shall be comparing to!

Tiger read the words 'constructive comments', I feel you saw an opportunity to come up with a quick put down. I hope you will be the first to congratulate me when I post pics in the future!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

It doesn't say anywhere that this section is only for experienced trainers. Theres nothing wrong with posting pics whatever shape/sise; you may want comments on how to train given your body type (what kind of base). Ignore the negative comments - it will be interesting to see your progression. Good luck.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Tiger's honest just a little too honest but nothing wrong with that personally after 3months I didnt and wouldnt have showed my body.Tiger critique my photo's (for ryan) incredible bulk im broad enough to take it.:lift:My thread is called photo's for ryan


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

I give up guys, i try to be honest and get shot down, its just like MT over here, i thought it was different and i thought you guys could take it, i have been called all sorts over my acne but it doesnt get to me, i know i have bad acne on my back but i see it as constructive critisism and it motiovates me to get it treated.

Anyway to the lad that posted the thread, i apologise. keep training hard and eating but please be open minded when you post pics.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

hEH TIGER 81 what the hell you on about you are inititled to your opinion hence why I asked you to have your opinion about me and I will take it and aspect it if i agree ignore if I dont as long as it doesnt get personal.Actually read my post you were harsh and maybe thats you but honest which is good.I personally after 3months wouldnt post pics unless my progress was going extremly well :beer1::lift: TIGER RELAX to me your welcome to comment better to be honest than 2 face ass kiss


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Cheers bro.

Hey if we all went around sucking each others d1cks we'd never progress!


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> Cheers bro.
> 
> Hey if we all went around sucking each others d1cks we'd never progress!


Isnt that called MT?


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Pip said:


> Isnt that called MT?


yes mate thats why i came here but it seems you cant escape the legions of gimps spawned by that damn site


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

> Be thankful youre not on any US boards they would have made you never go on the net again.


this is very important pip

i believe we are far less honest yet have the courtesy that muddies our real feelings

personally i wouldnt know the lad has been in a gym before

if i post that i will get slate and have done on the board you mention above, a reason i ditched my 'old status' on there

on the US boards honesty is there, some clueless **** comments from 15 year old kids but at least honesty prevails instead of people saying "you look great"

well done for the pics, good luck with your progress but you dont have a physique

YET

and this is the big point, nobody did to start with but thats only time, knowlegde and application..but for now the comments you will get will either be:

honest and blunt

honest yet suggest points which may not be true

your mates trying to be nice


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

At least the 3 of us are honest we shift the balance. Yours truly being the bluntest followed closely by our own big pussy cat Tiger and then the more democratic Sticky Toffee lol!!


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> yes mate thats why i came here but it seems you cant escape the legions of gimps spawned by that damn site


Motherlessfcuks is what i prefer to call them.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Tiger81 said:


> yes mate thats why i came here but it seems you cant escape the legions of gimps spawned by that damn site


If you are adressing me, I have never even been on that site. I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings, but there is no need to ridicule a guy who has the balls to post his pics up. He never said he was overly muscular, or indeed happy with his physique. I found it ironic that a guy with a horribly obvious acne problem felt it necesary to be dericive toward someone who has just started out in the game, talk about taking the wind from his sails, we all started somewhere and nobody ever said there was a wieght limit to the members photos section. I wonder if someone had mocked my first set of pics, would it have de-motivated me?

You could have given him some tips on what to work on, diet etc, strong/weak points of his body. That would have been *constructive* as per his initial request.

In short, you can be honest without being a bellend.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i think its a good basis and now youve taken the plunge with pics im sure youll want to show an improvement in a while

best of luck


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

megatron said:


> If you are adressing me, I have never even been on that site. I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings, but there is no need to ridicule a guy who has the balls to post his pics up. He never said he was overly muscular, or indeed happy with his physique. I found it ironic that a guy with a horribly obvious acne problem felt it necesary to be dericive toward someone who has just started out in the game, talk about taking the wind from his sails, we all started somewhere and nobody ever said there was a wieght limit to the members photos section. I wonder if someone had mocked my first set of pics, would it have de-motivated me?
> 
> You could have given him some tips on what to work on, diet etc, strong/weak points of his body. That would have been *constructive* as per his initial request.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should heed your own advice cos your starting to act like as you put it 'a bellend'.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Tiger81 knows my view personally at 3months I wouldnt post pics and IF i DID would expect criticism and it would be up to ME whether take it and focus dismiss or cry and take it personally id say screw you and 6months later post pics of me looking better(not necessarily bigger as thats not always better:lift


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I think you fellas should get back to the original poster 

Lets leave all the hating out of it eh?


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Not so golden anymore megatron look at my pics feel free to critise this hobby/sport is all about views views and opinions i dont like my body so from a personal stand point critism motivates me.Personally if you are never told an honest view and stress honest you get false views and practises.Personally tiger81 I dont know him or you but he gave his view.For me I dont like the big bloated look shape symmetry asthetics!! with size zane type body is my aim others may look at me and say too small etc its just an opinion as long as it doesnt start getting personal.Ps the dudes got some bolls! to post a pic after 3months i wouldve waited


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

my opinion?

i will tread carefully here in fear of offending you

i cant understand what you want 'constructive critisism' of?

you dont look like you train buddy...there is nothing to offer advise to....appart from saying 'eat and train for a few years...then come back for critisism.

tiger actually gave you advise, which i stand by

if you walked into the cnp office and asked advise from kerry kayes, he would tell you the same

so my advise...try not to get your back up about honest advise....you arent going to get anything other than what you did after only 3 months training

start some threads listing your current routine and diet

get that right, and in a few years you will have improvements worthy of a good pat on the back


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tiger like everyone else is entitled to his opinion and to be fair that is all he did give his opinion, many did not like it but you cannot slate him for giving what is asked for.

I am get criticised for being blunt and honest but i do not see any other way to help others.

With regards to you pics you have a decent base but you need to build some decent mass and this takes time don't lose focus and use this thread and these pictures to push you forward to make those gains. we will all help you with diet/training and supplements but if you ask for an opinion you have to be prepared to hear something you might not like.

Tiger this site is nothing like MT mate


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Your right paul, its way better and its thanks to guys like you and Jimmy.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I feel that all you guys are being a little harsh on Tiger now and there aint no need to be getting personal about anything to do with any1, tiger i can see where your coming from but you got 2 admit it does take ba**s to post up pics when you know you aint no Mr O, but atleast the guy is making an effort (well saying he is anyways as at the minute we only have his word for it) but like a few other of the guys have said he has got a good base to work from, BUT thats what he has to do is work for it and i think he knows it as well!!!!

Tiger you look like you have got a good physique how long you been trainnig for m8?


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

:sorry::thats supposed to say training lol bowl:


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

Five-O said:


> I think if you hit the shoulders hard it would enhance your physique ten-fold, I always give some respect to ppl posting pics, well done mate.


Agreed.

Wide shoulders contrasted with a thin waist-line will definitely enhance your physique.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

thanks chris you can see my pics etc in this forum a few pages back.


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

Give the kid a break,whether he has a physique or not he should be applauded for having the balls to post his pictures up. This board differs from others i have read in the fact that the members generally seem to want to see others progress. Tiger gave his opinion(which is fine) but realistically a little more tact wouldn't have gone a miss,the kid is new to the sport/hobby and damning comments like that could discourage him from continuing. For all you know he could be the next tinytom or pscarb?? Not everyone is thick skinned and all that will ensue is a decline in board members and a negative attitude towards bodybuilding and those who partake in it.

Sorry for the rant but a little tact was all that was needed.(obv IMO)


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Tiger you know what I feel and people have been more than a little harsh.Wonder if anybody is going to say anything about what tiger said.Basically tiger81 hopefully your here to stay speak your mind as its not been offensive but honest or board members saying its best to lie if somebody asks for critque or advice then it would be pointless


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Golden Man said:


> Tiger you know what I feel and people have been more than a little harsh.Wonder if anybody is going to say anything about what tiger said.Basically tiger81 hopefully your here to stay speak your mind as its not been offensive but honest or board members saying its best to lie if somebody asks for critque or advice then it would be pointless


What are you on about? Nobody said to lie to people. There is a difference between honesty and mockery. the OP never asked for "brutal honesty/bluntness" in fact he asked for "consctuctive crticisim". I too hope tiger81 stays, but theres no need to belittle other users.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

megatron said:


> What are you on about? Nobody said to lie to people. There is a difference between honesty and mockery. the OP never asked for "brutal honesty/bluntness" in fact he asked for "consctuctive crticisim". I too hope tiger81 stays, but theres no need to belittle other users.


I wasnt belittling him.

I could have called him a skinny cnt or worse, i gave him constructive critism, i told him give it 2 yrs and he will have more muscle no point in posting 3 months progress pics ffs...


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

megatron said:


> What are you on about? Nobody said to lie to people. There is a difference between honesty and mockery. the OP never asked for "brutal honesty/bluntness" in fact he asked for "consctuctive crticisim". I too hope tiger81 stays, but theres no need to belittle other users.


he hasnt mocked him megatron

have you never made a quick reply to something without elaborating?

this happened not to long ago when toxic was accused of flaming

all he was doing was typing quick..to the point remarks

this is what tiger did

please lets drop it now

thread closed as its going no where anymore


----------

